# Old barn wood



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

I have a chance to pick up several pieces of old barn wood ranging from 1" to 2" thick, mostly pine and spruce. The wood is probably close to 100 years old.
Anyone use this type of wood for making solid body electrics? 

Cheers!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It would be cool to see how the character in old barn board would come out on a guitar. I know that with our flooring, you can only sand it so much before it starts looking like regular oak (which would be a bad thing in the case of flooring).


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Alistair Millar makes some nice "barncasters"


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.melodyburner.com/?p=18#more-18


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sneaky said:


> Alistair Millar makes some nice "barncasters"


That is super cool. Looks like a way get around the whole relic debate and end up with something kinda aged.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bolero said:


> http://www.melodyburner.com/?p=18#more-18


ahhh....burnt finishes...I think theyre kinda cool.
I used to be really gassing for an Ibanez I saw with one.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

That barncaster is superb, and exactly what I envisioned in my mind's eye when I read the OP.

Neil


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Old wood is always good! :smile-new:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Here are some "barn busters" by Ron Kirn:

http://www.ronkirn.com/tele.htm

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

You might not know it but old pine looks pretty good when it's not plastered with nail holes and knots...

The issue is that when using old lumber the yield of clear cutting is next to non-existent so it just doesn't pay. But, if you want a tele body from 150 year old Ontario Pine that was cut and dried 150 years ago, clear, then here's what they look like (this is one I made for MJ Tele last year).


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's a shot of Gerry's (Riff Wrath) barn board bass.


----------



## KidMeatball (Dec 3, 2011)

I've always wanted to build a guitar out of old driftwood. Sadly I've moved away from the coast to the sunny shores of the Bow. Maybe old barn wood is in my future...


Tapatalking


----------

